# Hugo buchser reverso



## Ddoherty (Jan 9, 2020)

Hi

I'm trying to find out information on this watch. A Hugo Buchser gold reversible watch.

I know absolutely nothing about it. Apart from what Google says about Hugo buchser himself.

Iv had it some time and never used it as gold is not my style.

If not owned it from new. But got it in an auction as new in box.


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

Strange I just did web search on Hugo Buchser gold reversible and it told me every thing including price, quartz movement etc

Try again


----------



## Ddoherty (Jan 9, 2020)

What site are you looking at. All I can find is auction sites telling me about the history of the magazine and prices from 40 to 190.

More interested in the original cost of the watch from new. Or RRP


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

These sell from around £18 upwards. They are a copy of a JLC Reverso, and JLC protect the use of the name "Reverso"

"Jaeger‑LeCoultre, the symbol, Reverso, Rendez-Vous, Duomètre, Geophysic, Atmos, Hybris Mechanica, Hybris Artistica, Rare Handcrafts "Métiers Rares®", Sphérotourbillon, Gyrotourbillon, Dual Wing, Duoplan, Memovox, Extreme Lab, and The 101 are protected brands of Jaeger‑LeCoultre."


----------

